# Lovely surprise



## runner (Jun 9, 2011)

Had 6 month check today and after awful few months, had lost nearly 3/4 stone - yeah!  Hba1c not so good at 8.7 (gone up over the year), but numbers have been much better since seriously trying to loose wieght over last couple of weeks - now having to drop Lantus, so I'm not eating to feed insulin!


----------



## Blythespirit (Jun 9, 2011)

Well done! I love good news. XXXXX


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2011)

Hurrah! Sounds like you are starting to turn things around  Well done on the weight loss and the lantus reduction - I know first hand how much you can be rewarded by your efforts. You've had a difficult time by anyone's standards, but hopefully you will be able to identify the areas that have caused the increased HbA1c and make positive adjustments. Lovely to hear from you - we miss you and your chickens


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well done


----------



## AJLang (Jun 10, 2011)

Well done, that's a great weight loss


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2011)

Runer thats great news well done x


----------



## runner (Jun 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> hopefully you will be able to identify the areas that have caused the increased HbA1c and make positive adjustments. Lovely to hear from you - we miss you and your chickens



Thanks everyone.  Erm,  'fraid the cause was overeating, comfort eating (sugary foods in my case), a little too much alcohol at times, and stress.  Although I shouldn't be surprised, I am amazed at the impact my current fairly low carb, healthy diet, no evening grazing, is having on my numbers - it seems to have cracked the morning high issue too.  Just got to get the Lantus right now to stop the hypos.

Good luck to eveyone else having a bash at reducing (or having to increase) their weight.


----------

